# Oklahoma Shows near you



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

While anyone can win the Cash prizes, To win Points Champion in their respected class, State Points(OK)Champion, and Qualify for the Overall Points Champion for the BIG AutoFest Points Champion Prize, Competitor must be a Current Meca Member



2010 Show Schedule:

April:
ChoctawCasino
Grant, Oklahoma Saturday - April 10th - 2010 ------- 2 x Points event

1st 2nd 3rd 
Car & Truck Show $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo (SPL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo(SQL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all

May: 
Choctaw Casino 
Pocola, Oklahoma Saturday - May 15th - 2010 ------- 2 x Points event

1st 2nd 3rd 
Car & Truck Show $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo (SPL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo(SQL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all

June:
Choctaw Casino 
McAlester, Oklahoma Saturday - June 12th - 2010 ------- 2 x Points event

 1st 2nd 3rd 
Car & Truck Show $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo (SPL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo(SQL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all


July:
Choctaw Casino
Stringtown, Oklahoma Saturday - July 17th - 2010 ------- 2 x Points event

1st 2nd 3rd 
Car & Truck Show $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo (SPL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo(SQL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all

August:

AUTOFEST 2010 Points Championship & Oklahoma State Finals

Choctaw Casino & Resort Event Center 

Durant Oklahoma

August 7th & 8th 2010


1st 2nd 3rd 
Car & Truck Show $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo (SPL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all
Car Stereo(SQL) $500 $250 $100 Top 3 Scores Over all

PLUS:
1st 
Car & Truck Show $1000 Points Series Champion
Car Stereo (SPL) $1000 Points Series Champion
Car Stereo(SQL) $1000 Points Series Champion

Overall All Points Champion = $2000

ONE LUCKY SPECTATOR WILL WIN $5000 Dollars @ Autofest 2010

Autofest 2009 in Durant, Oklahoma


----------



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

nice...why dont they ever have anything like this where I live...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

awww none near okc


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

with the quality of these shows, the drive is well worth it. We have others coming from your area and further.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

probaly, but i was hoping it was clsoer so i couild come for a bit before my ap test oh well


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

This series is just around the corner, and we invite all to come out and have some fun with us. If not to compete, to just have fun and network.


----------



## diamondaudioguy33 (Apr 1, 2010)

How does the spl contest work? I have a single 15" could I enter or is it for dudes with 20 subs lol


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes you can enter. Actually, there is even a medal for a single 15 called the Phat 15. They do it as an extra little bonus for those with single sub applications. 10, 12, 15, 18. It is really kinda cool!


----------



## diamondaudioguy33 (Apr 1, 2010)

So how do the judge this would be my first time so I'm clueless about the whole thing.


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

You would be tested on a term lab meter. As far as class structure, it would be your surface cone area + fuse rating X 10 = Pressure class. You would compete only with those that would be in your same class. Even if you were not there to compete, it would be worth coming to experience. Also Meca offers clinics before actuall judging begins. It is designed to help new competitors learn more about what they are doing, and how to make it better.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I went to Autofest last year and the show was great. A lot of hot cars and great competition. This years series is gonna be fun.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Choctaw Casino

Broken Bow, Oklahoma
Saturday - May 15th - 2010
2 x Points event

Who is coming out? I'll be there.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, Todd (Highly) Team DIYMA will be there. I know he has been at our locals night at my store..... and doing well. He has a very impressive set up.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Killer show yesterday in Broken Bow. A Diyma member walked away with cash and trophies. I hope to see more of you next month in McAlester.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

How have these been going? Considering coming out in June. Bit of a drive from Norman to these places, but it'd be cool to meet some new people and see what all goes on at these things. 

I saw an event similar to this in Tulsa a few years back. Was great fun to watch the drags. 

I'd never compete, but hopefully by the June date I'll at least have my system up and running. Maybe a few people could give me some improvement tips. 

~Joey


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Joey - We would love to have you out! At the McAlester show, we will have a burnout, Concert, kids zone and some random competitor events( non-car related). We have a group of various vendors that are at our events, and everyone seems to be having fun.

Hope you'll join in!



Tony


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

This coming weekend.........
McAlester, Oklahoma
Saturday - June 12th - 2010
2 x Points event

See you there


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Next weekend is the second to last show in the series.
July:
Choctaw Casino

Stringtown, , Oklahoma
Saturday - July 17th - 2010
2 x Points event


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

This weekend there is a car show in Stringtown Oklahoma. Two hours from Dallas. There will be a burn out contest with prizes for first second and third. (3rd) $100, (2nd) $200 and (1st) $300 dollars. Car show also has cash prizes for all categorizes. 

Autofest Show Dates


----------

